# For The Math Guru's.



## DarrenTheDrunk (14/6/20)

Hi all

Just for Shits and Giggles. I use bleach on all of my HB equip. and as chlorine is essentially what bleach is, I decided to use high strength chlorine granules to make my own bleach...heaps cheaper and necessary in my current financial position and give the amount I drink !! As I said, this is just for a bit of fun as a mate worked it out for me but thought I would put it up here.

I have 700 grams per kilo of granule chlorine and want to know what the mixing ratio would be to make a 4% bleach solution. Now despite being tertiary qualified in Commerce and an accountant (retired who never worked as an accountant though), I thought surely I know enough to solve this issue...I was dead set wrong and it had nothing to do with having a few 7.5% "froffy's" under my belt (maybe just a little bit). My mate come up with 54 grams of the chlorine per litre of water will give me a 4% solution. He is off the radar for the next week but I would love someone off more infinite wisdom than me (almost all of you) to explain how he got to this figure. I am sure I will not be the only one who is interested in this explanation.

ps...if you can explain it, "pre tell" what your background is cos your a bloody guru.

Cheers and Beers

darren


----------



## Crusty (14/6/20)

Table 1:
57.2g into 1L = 4% solution?



https://digitallibrary.health.nt.gov.au/prodjspui/bitstream/10137/263/1/Recommended%20chlorination%20procedures%20for%20receptacles%20containing%20mosquito%20eggs%20for%20quarantine%20purposes.pdf


----------



## Dave70 (15/6/20)

Mate.. the shits like $1.50 for 2 liters at Coles. Better still, stretch your budget to some no name un scented sodium percarbonate loaded nappy wash. I think its about $3 per kilo. ******* around with nasty chlorine for 'shits and giggles'? Each to their own I guess.


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (15/6/20)

Thanks Crusty.. that is bloody perfect. Dave70, I just do not know what can be used like what you are suggesting and the stellarsan will add up when I am brewing 180 litres at a time and using bottles as well as a keg setup with 6 kegs at this stage. I was just looking for a really cheap option. At a low concentration, apparently this works well and is a no rinse solution. If you have any better inexpensive recommendations I would be very interested. Cheers and Beers


----------



## MHB (15/6/20)

Chlorine (even at low concentrations) eats kegs, looks cheap until you start needing to replace them.
Absolutely not a no rinse option either.
Dude there is being tight then there is being stupid, then there's drinking metho.
Mark


----------



## soreba (15/6/20)

I brew 80L batches and use probably 2-3ml of Sellersan each time. They say on the product page that Stellarsan can be diluted down to 500L total.
For me that would be 166 batches! And a bottle is $6.45.. your looking at 3 - 4 cents per brew, pretty economical in my book for a no-rinse sanitizer.

You can even re-use the stuff, store it in a keg or a cube for your next batch if your that worried about cost.


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (15/6/20)

Yes all very good points AND I humbly accept "defeat". I guess I was "blinded" by this cost factor and did never really did the math. Below is one of the video's I watched and I offer it here for information to others ONLY









Sanitizing brewing equipment with bleach


All about sanitizing brewing equipment with bleach as a no rinse cleanser in the home brewing process- cheaper and more effective than other products.




beerliever.com


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (15/6/20)

Please understand that this is all a learning experience for me and frankly as Hogans Hero "Schultz" say..."I know nothing"

Cheers


----------



## soreba (15/6/20)

If this is a learning experience, why are you brewing 180 Litres at a time? Thats a sure fire way of throwing 180L of expensive hops/malt/extract down the drain if it goes bad.


----------



## Barry (15/6/20)

Please be careful, I know at least one home brewer, with a science background, gravely damaging his long term health with a homemade cleaning product.


----------



## scomet (15/6/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> Yes all very good points AND I humbly accept "defeat". I guess I was "blinded" by this cost factor and did never really did the math. Below is one of the video's I watched and I offer it here for information to others ONLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a big difference between 4% and 80ppm! follow Dave70s advice, be safe and make better beer……


----------



## Meddo (15/6/20)

Barry said:


> Please be careful, I know at least one home brewer, with a science background, gravely damaging his long term health with a homemade cleaning product.


Elaborate, please?


----------



## MHB (15/6/20)

Meddo said:


> Elaborate, please?


+1
Mark


----------



## Crusty (15/6/20)

Barry said:


> Please be careful, I know at least one home brewer, with a science background, gravely damaging his long term health with a homemade cleaning product.



Ethanol?


----------



## RRising (15/6/20)

Crusty said:


> Ethanol?


 
I was thinking more bleach and vinegar which can be a good cleaner but very dangerous mixed together wrong.

I have found that chlorine based Miltons was the best at eliminating odours. I had an extract batch skunk once (i tried to re-use coopers yeast but mucked it up somehow) and no matter what cleaner i used (i used sodium percarbonate and star-san) the stink didn't go away.

Used a quarter bottle of miltons, filled up with cold water and left overnight, drained and filled up with hot water and drained and the odour was completely gone.


----------



## Hops are tops (16/6/20)

soreba said:


> I brew 80L batches and use probably 2-3ml of Sellersan each time. They say on the product page that Stellarsan can be diluted down to 500L total.
> For me that would be 166 batches! And a bottle is $6.45.. your looking at 3 - 4 cents per brew, pretty economical in my book for a no-rinse sanitizer.
> 
> You can even re-use the stuff, store it in a keg or a cube for your next batch if your that worried about cost.


so how much do you mix to per litre of hot water thanks


----------



## Engibeer (16/6/20)

Why people would use bleach as a home brew cleaner makes *ZERO *sense to me.


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/20)

Engibeer said:


> Why people would use bleach as a home brew cleaner makes *ZERO *sense to me.



Its absolutely got its place as a studiously applied cleaner and disinfectant around the place, just not so much in the HB toolkit when far better options are available. 
Plus it really gets your whites _white_.


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (16/6/20)

Thanks Dave... Can you advise what you use please mate


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (16/6/20)

Engibeer said:


> Why people would use bleach as a home brew cleaner makes *ZERO *sense to me.


 

What do you use Engibeer


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> Thanks Dave... Can you advise what you use please mate



About a cup in five liters of hot water into a mop bucket for the floor (sealed concrete), and about a three to one mix in a cheap spray bottle and a wipe down keeps the fermentation chamber (converted upright freezer) pathogen free and lemon scented.


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (17/6/20)

Sorry cobber... can you tell me what you use as well. The above is the dose rates so can I assume you use a bleach like a nappy san. "give me your guff" mate cheers


----------



## Engibeer (18/6/20)

DarrenTheDrunk said:


> What do you use Engibeer




PBW for kettles / soaking kegs / fermenters

Sodium metabisulphite occasionally as a steriliser

Starsan as a no rinse sanitiser


----------



## JDW81 (18/6/20)

I’m a firm believer that there are a few places in brewing where you shouldn’t try to cut costs, and sanitisation is one of them (yeast is another). Buying decent, brewing specific sanitising gear may cost a little more up front, but all you need to to is have to chuck a brew due to infection, or contamination from your cleaning regimen and your cheap option all of a sudden isn’t so cheap.

PBW/Sodium percarbonate/unscented napisan are great for soaking soiled brewing gear (Stainless and plastic), and if rinsed properly won’t leave any residue.

A quality no rinse (starsan or other) is a good option for fermenters/kegs/lines/bottles/cubes/caps (basically anything the final produce comes into contact with). 

If both are used properly, then the cost per use will be at most $1-2 if you’re making large batches. Well worth the outlay If it means you’re not tossing out $60-100 worth of wort.


----------



## Paddy Melon (18/6/20)

Hi Darren, I've been reading this thread with interest and can understand where you are coming from. I also hear what everyone else is saying. I have attached the link to the podcast, which is often referred to, if you haven't already listened to it, it is an interview with the chemist that developed Star San and he discusses the Bleach/Vinegar subject. Have a listen and make up your own mind.
http://media.libsyn.com/media/basicbrewing/bbr03-29-07.mp3


----------



## DarrenTheDrunk (19/6/20)

soreba said:


> If this is a learning experience, why are you brewing 180 Litres at a time? Thats a sure fire way of throwing 180L of expensive hops/malt/extract down the drain if it goes bad.



I only use the extract and have been bottling the beer. I have not wasted any brews until I started with the kegs but have been given some great advice particularly from DazGore and Graham (Grmb...) and think I am getting on top of this now. I am brew so much cos I like to leave it for up to 3 months before drinking AND...I drink a hell of a lot. Lets just say that I am on the Christmas list of my Liver Doctor.


----------



## Termite (20/6/20)

I use sodium met as per instructions and I've NEVER had a brew go bad


----------

